# Problem mit Charset / Sonderzeichen?



## fUnKuCh3n (11. August 2007)

Hey, ich arbeite momentan an einer Seite und habe nun irgendwie Probleme mit den Sonderzeichen, als Charset ist folgendes gesetzt:


```
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html charset=iso-8859-1" />
```

Wenn ich nun jedoch 2 meiner Seiten auf der Page vergleiche sehe ich einige Probleme?

1. Beim Gästebuch, die Daten liegen in einer MySQL Datenbank und werden halt dynamisch aus der Datenbank mit PHP geholt. Hier sind alle Umlaute total verkehrt...

2. Beim Impressum, wie ihr auch im Anhang im Bild sehen könnt! Hier entstehen keine Umlautfehler!

Weiss da jemand weiter? 

Liebe Grüße Sascha


----------



## teccco (13. August 2007)

Dein Problem ist ein Zeichensatz-Konflikt.

Man muss immer beachten in welchen Zeichensatz die Daten gespeichert und gelesen werden.

1. Deine Impressumsseite wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich selbst angelegt haben mit einem Editor deiner Wahl, der standardmäßig auf ISO-8859-1 eingestellt ist. Somit gibt es keinen Zeichensatz-Konflikt bzw. -unterschied zwischen dem Quelltext als solchen und der gewünschten Darstellung auf deiner Seite. Würdest du deine Impressumsseite mit einem UTF-8-Editor abspeichern und dann im Browser anzeigen lassen, würdest du das selbe Problem wie bei deinem Gästebuch haben, denn:

2. die Daten, die die User im Gästebuchformular eingeben, werden in einer Datenbank gespeichert (nehme ich mal ganz stark an). Die Datenbank hat ein anderes Charset als deine HTML-Seiten - ich vermute mal UTF-8. Da deine Daten aber, wegen deinem META-Tag, im ISO-Format in der Datenbank gespeichert werden und beim Auslesen, also wenn das Gästebuch angezeigt wird, aber als UTF-8 (wenn das das Charset der Datenbank ist) geliefert werden, ensteht hier der eigentliche Konflikt.

Also generell: die Zeichensätze müssen übereinstimmen.

Lösung: ganz einfach wäre es wenn du auf all deinen Seiten dein Charset auf folgendes Format änderst:


```
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
```

Zumindestens solltest du diesen META-Tag auf deiner Gästebuchseite übernehmen.


----------

